
Singapore government to build its own chatbots - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/singapore-government-build-chatbot
======
Alexsandros
This idea will develop in two different ways. First of all, it will give a
push to Singapore technology. Such program lead to new ideas and unusual
things creation. On the other hand, chatbots will be interesting for users.
This fact will breed more popularity and bring more investitions.

